# Deputy Sheriff Brandon Scott Coker



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Brandon Scott Coker 
*Vance County Sheriff's Office
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Saturday, April 25, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 3 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 25, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Brandon Coker was killed in an automobile accident while attempting to intercept a reckless driver. His patrol car ran off of the road on Nutbush Road and struck a tree, causing fatal injuries.

Deputy Coker had served with the Vance County Sheriff's Office for two years. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Vance County Sheriff's Office
516 Breckenridge Street
Henderson, NC 27536

Phone: (252) 738-2200

_*Please contact the Vance County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------

